# a little break from Brahms 2



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Bedřch Smetana (1824-1884)
Má Vlast

0:50 Vyšehrad
18:23 Vltava (The Moldau)
33:54 Šárka
45:28 Z českých luhů a hájů (From Bohemia's woods and fields)
59:43 Tábor
73:48 Blaník
Nikolaus Harnoncourt
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Concertgebouw, Amsterdam, 18 4/2010*

Fantastic verson of this czech national treasure


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Tchaikovsky Symphony Nº 6 op.74 Mariss Jansons Royal Concertgebeuw orchestra*

Beutiful presentation ov a very fine symphony


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Johann Sebastian Bach's Concerto for 4 pianos (harpsichords) and strings in A minor (after Antonio Vivaldi's concerto for 4 violins in B minor, L'estro Armonico Op. 3/10, RV 580). *

Soloists:
Marta Argerich 
Evgeny Kissin, 
James Levine, 
Mikhail Pletnev

Verbier July 22 2002

I fine little concerto, with some big legends.


----------

